# EA migration and amplifier



## BobMeans (May 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I've updated my HD package and Dish says that I have to change my dish and migrate to the new satellites. The problem is that the dish is about 300 foot from the house and I (and my wife) don't want it moved. The tech said that the new dish has a weaker signal output than the old one. Currently we aren't having any problems--robust signal without loss running on RG6. The tech said that is we upgraded to RG11 (I think) that we wouldn't have a problem, but I don't feel like doing a 300' underground pull in a conduit with a bunch of other lines. Dish central suggested I contract a retail installer. I tried this, but they aren't being responsive-I think they make most of their money off of large business installs, not small home owner installs. Anyway, my question is, can I purchase an inline amplifier to accomplish the same thing? If so, what one would be recommended? I currently have two dishes because of international programing that I have dropped, so only one feed would be going to the switch. Also, can I get a pointer to install instructions/cautions/tips?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, this seems to be a popular line amp, seen it used a few times:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=LA142A-T&d=Sonora-DBS-14-dB-Gain-Single-Ka%2FKu-Line-Amplifier-with-20V-1.2-Amp-Power-Supply-%28LA142aT%29
200' is the maximum recommended total distance between your LNBF and your receivers when using DPP equipment, I assume you are. You will need one amplifier per line to the LNBF, installed where you can plug it in to AC power so probably where the coax emerges from the conduit. The power is important, the problem you are having is more likely voltage drop than signal attenuation. This will be a complex operation, I suggest looking a little harder for a retailer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps you could post signals and ask member who live near by for same ?

Here some base info for decision: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2978250#post2978250


----------



## BobMeans (May 2, 2012)

Wire Nut said:


> Well, this seems to be a popular line amp, seen it used a few times:
> 
> 200' is the maximum recommended total distance between your LNBF and your receivers when using DPP equipment, I assume you are. You will need one amplifier per line to the LNBF, installed where you can plug it in to AC power so probably where the coax emerges from the conduit. The power is important, the problem you are having is more likely voltage drop than signal attenuation. This will be a complex operation, I suggest looking a little harder for a retailer.


Thanks for the line amp pointer--why do you think it will be a hard/complex install? Unless I'm missing something it should be plug and play-am I missing something?

Thanks and sorry for being a dumb*ss


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

It takes a good amount of field training to know what you are doing with this equipment on even a basic installation. I'm afraid that you may damage your equipment, yourself, or your home if we try to get too in-depth here. I'm sure if you look hard enough a retailer will help you, I've never heard of a situation where one will turn down an install when the price is right. 
Another option is to get the amplifiers (you will need one per satellite, even the two that worked in the past have too long of a cable run) and see if a dish tech will put them in for you. The one I posted a link to is approved by Dish Network so I see no reason a DNS tech should not be able to use it. All you should have to do is get the amplifiers and a power splitter/surge protector to plug them in to power, then schedule a tech visit.
Edit: You will probably need a 44 switch as well, reading back on your first post I assumed you already had a switch but you may not. The amplifier works per satellite, so a switch is needed to combine them into a single output, like this one:http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=DPP44&d=DISH-Network-DPP44-VideoPath-Dish-Pro-Plus-4x4-Cascadable-Multiswitch-%28DPP44%29-129349&c=Multiswitches&sku= What receiver(s) do are you using?


----------



## BobMeans (May 2, 2012)

I've got a single VIP622. Original install had two dishes, so there is a DP-44 switch in place already. I'll try making a few more calls to see if someone will bite-whee!


----------



## BobMeans (May 2, 2012)

I just realized there is no thank you button in this forum---so Thank you all!


----------

